# Galaxy S4 Rahmen



## GroundZero (18. August 2013)

Schönen guten Tag,

ich habe ein Problem und zwar suche ich einen Rahmen für das Galaxy S4 und zwar nicht den breiteren am Rand,
sondern den dünneren direkt neben dem Display. Um das ganze zu verdeutlichen habe ich einmal ein Bild angefügt.
Im Internet finde ich nur Ersatzteile für den unteren Rahmen, aber nicht für den dünnen. :/



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir da weiterhelfen.


Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## Jack ONeill (18. August 2013)

Geh doch mal direkt in einen Handy Shop, oder schau mal auf ebay vorbei. Nutzt du einen Bumper oder ne Hülle?

Oder nimm gleich das Samsung Galaxy S4 i9500 CNC Aluminium Case Metall Bumper Cover Hülle Alu i9505 | eBay

Bzw. frag direkt bei Samsung nach, versuchen kann man es ja mal

mfg


----------



## Chinaquads (18. August 2013)

gibt es, wie beim s3 bestimmt, nur komplett mit Display für ~200 € 



Chester Bennington schrieb:


> Oder nimm gleich das  Samsung  Galaxy S4 i9500 CNC Aluminium Case Metall Bumper Cover Hülle Alu i9505 |  eBay
> 
> mfg



mit der Hülle hat man keinerlei GPS Empfang mehr, d.h. nicht wirklich zu empfehlen.


----------



## GroundZero (18. August 2013)

Ja das komplette Teil gibt es für 167€. Das ist aber ja eher dafür, wenn einem das komplette Display zerschießt und das funktioniert bei mir ja noch alles
und für so einen kleinen Kratzer gibt man ja keine 167€ aus.


----------

